# Witches and Demons...



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

...Ghouls and Ghosts.

Halloween is fast approaching, don't forget to stock up with treats for those little 'orrors, unless of course you really DO want jam all over your Door Knob! 8O

Check this shy girl out!.... :wink: http://www.backtothefuture.nl/flash/shygirl.swf


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

We NO do halloween, an the last lot of trick an treats (a few years back) after getting nowt, and getting mouthy got washed off the drive with the garden hose, don't like it, don't participate. We had quite a few old people in our area very very frightened because of this nasty idea washed over from the good ole us of a! There s a lot i like about America, but this is not one of them!


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Surely you do all saints then Raine? Ignoring the cheapskete commercial americian moneyspinner designed to intimidate holloween.
Malc


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'd have to agree with you raine.

Never had it when i woz a kid, only halloween. Its just a hollow excuse to exract freebies out of people.

I don't know, the kids of today (he says, removing Victor Meldrew hat).

However, my heart does melt when the younger kids appear at the door and have made the effort and are all dresssed up, and i do like to see the parents accompanying them at a discreet distance.

pete.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Nah! Malc, if you read up on halloween, its pretty nasty, and all saints was just as bad, just changed the name, but still catered for the same. :roll: There is a lot more to it than peeps realize, so our church has Praise parties so the kids don't miss out on Good ole wholesome fun!


----------

